# Gear & Equipment Forum Rules for SALES:  UPDATED MARCH 21, 2007 (PLEASE READ!)



## thetrailboss (Feb 17, 2005)

*Gear Forum Policies: *
Unless stated otherwise by the poster, all items shall be considered sold *AS IS*. Any transactions that are made are solely between the seller and buyer. AlpineZone.com, its agents, employees, and officers *DO NOT ASSUME LIABILITY* for any products that are sold in this forum. AlpineZone.com extends *NO* guarantee or warranty on any of these products.
It is the responsibility of the seller to *ACCURATELY* describe the item(s) that he or she is advertising. *DO NOT* misrepresent items that you are selling.
When possible, please use photographs to advertise your items.
No advertising/commercial promotion of gear brands is permitted (i.e. "driveby posting"). Such posts will be deleted.
Payment is to be arranged between the buyer and seller (use E-mail or PM). AlpineZone.com is not responsible for missing/lost payments.
Please remember that the opinions and/or preferences for certain brands in this forum *ARE* the expressed views of the posters and *ARE NOT THOSE* of AlpineZone.com, its officers, employees, or agents.
Please mark items for sale as *FS:* in the topic line and *WTB:* for wanted to buy, e.g. *FS: K2 Axis X Pro Skis - 182 cm*.
Oh yeah... HAVE FUN!   :wink:


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 17, 2005)

Just rememeber to read this thread before partaking in buying/selling items in here :wink:  Remember that this is the equivalent of a classified ad in a newspaper and we here at AZ do not guarantee nor are responsible for any sales or transactions that are made as a result of our forum.  

CAVEAT EMPTOR.  

(Let the buyer beware...)


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 21, 2007)

BUMP.  

There was a problem that was brought to my attention regarding a transaction on this board last week.  

When negotiating sales, please make sure that you are communicating with the other party and be clear in your communications.  If you are not sure that you want to buy something, say that rather than promising to buy something and then backing out.  At the same time, understand that if you are selling something in here, *use your judgment* in determining which offers to pursue and reject.

And remember...if something seems too good to be true, it probably isn't.  Use your judgment.     

We are not in a position to enforce sales contracts.  

Have fun.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 17, 2008)

Just a reminder as to the rules.....


----------

